# 99 Max no start



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

99 max with 83k miles. Been hard to start lately. No start at all now.

If I spray some throttle body cleaner down the throttle body it trys to start. But this is when the MAf is not connected.

Getting 43psi after the fuel filter. Just tried some old plugs no effect.

OBDII tool has NO codes or errors. 

Just cranks over and over.

Get 12v at the injector fat wire.

Any ideas???. 

Going to go buy a noid light to test signal to the Injectors.


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

nissannut said:


> 99 max with 83k miles. Been hard to start lately. No start at all now.
> 
> If I spray some throttle body cleaner down the throttle body it trys to start. But this is when the MAf is not connected.
> 
> ...


Start with the basics do you have spark, do you have fuel pressure, do you have injector eletrical pulse, does the injector actually open. 

If it's a fuel related issue if you feed some propane gas into the air box while cranking it you can usually get it to start.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

does this happen when the engine is hot or cold? start off with the electrical and by that i mean the battery make sure all the connections are tight no corrossion. Whats your batterys' standing voltage, does the cranking sound normal, or is it weak, rough, noisy? when did this start to happen, and did u recently do any repairs. Be specific when posting, it heps us understand ur problem better and that way, we can pin point the possible problems.

ps. just because the car wont start doesnt mean its ur injectors, what makes you think or what info do you have that you think that its ur injectors that are causing the no start problem?


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

DRUNKHORSE said:


> does this happen when the engine is hot or cold? start off with the electrical and by that i mean the battery make sure all the connections are tight no corrossion. Whats your batterys' standing voltage, does the cranking sound normal, or is it weak, rough, noisy? when did this start to happen, and did u recently do any repairs. Be specific when posting, it heps us understand ur problem better and that way, we can pin point the possible problems.
> 
> ps. just because the car wont start doesnt mean its ur injectors, what makes you think or what info do you have that you think that its ur injectors that are causing the no start problem?


Usually when your diagnosing a no start condition that stems deeper than the battery/connections/starter/alternator i.e the car just keeps cranking, the first things you check are injector pulse, and spark, and depending on those results you will move to checking fuel/pressure. Doing those right there is going to give you the best baseline to work off of and you can narrow the things your looking for down by a lot right off the bat. You can test for spark, injector pulse, and fuel pressure in about 10 minutes, it's just a sensible way to diagnose a problem instead of stabbing at something in the dark.

I'm just assuming that since the kid even knows what noid lights are that he checked his battery and tit stuff like that.


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

Hydrolock said:


> Start with the basics do you have spark, do you have fuel pressure, do you have injector eletrical pulse, does the injector actually open.
> 
> If it's a fuel related issue if you feed some propane gas into the air box while cranking it you can usually get it to start.



Please read my above post. Get 43psi of fuel at the injector rail after the filter. Yes I get spark. I already sprayed TBI cleaner in throttle body and it tried to start. Never heard of the Propane trick.

Noid light shows no signal. So no the injector does not open.

Cam position sensor tests good. 2.2k ohms.

Its my neighbors car. I had to go to work so He had it towed somewhere. 

I have only messed with VG and older engines the last 20+ years. Not used to the VQ yet.


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

DRUNKHORSE said:


> does this happen when the engine is hot or cold? start off with the electrical and by that i mean the battery make sure all the connections are tight no corrossion. Whats your batterys' standing voltage, does the cranking sound normal, or is it weak, rough, noisy? when did this start to happen, and did u recently do any repairs. Be specific when posting, it heps us understand ur problem better and that way, we can pin point the possible problems.
> 
> ps. just because the car wont start doesnt mean its ur injectors, what makes you think or what info do you have that you think that its ur injectors that are causing the no start problem?


Yes hot or cold. Car was driving and it died. Never started again. Even when cold. Battery and starter are perfect. I never said its the injectors.

No repairs or recent maintenance I am told. Its only got 80k. All original except plugs.


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

If you have no injector pulse on ALL THE CYLINDERS first check a fuse (or relay on some models) If everything checks out ok there your gonna have to get a wiring diagram and see what is in that circuit that is common between all the injectors. 

If only some of them have no pulse suspect a driver.


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

Hydrolock said:


> If you have no injector pulse on ALL THE CYLINDERS first check a fuse (or relay on some models) If everything checks out ok there your gonna have to get a wiring diagram and see what is in that circuit that is common between all the injectors.
> 
> If only some of them have no pulse suspect a driver.



I tested across every fuse under the hood and dash first. I only checked 2 injectors with the noid light. 

He said he tried a new Cam Position sensor but no effect. He had the car towed somewhere. Not sure where yet.


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

Well that leaves 4 other injectors and if you don't know what they are doing I would find it pretty difficult to diagnose this problem.


----------



## Novelist (Jul 7, 2004)

*computer?*

After all the checks that you've done on the vehicle, I think I would have to suspect the computer. After all, that's what generates the signal pulses for the injectors...


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

Novelist said:


> After all the checks that you've done on the vehicle, I think I would have to suspect the computer. After all, that's what generates the signal pulses for the injectors...


Your right!

After it was towed to a small shop. They worked on it a few days. Then finally gave up and sent it to the dealer. I think the dealer took a few days to realize it was a bad ECU.

Cool thing is My neighbor call Nissan USA and explained the 80k mileage warranty just expired, has 84k. Nissan honored the new ECU. A $800 value. :thumbup:


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Dangit Barry...I wish I had seen this before now. lol


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

MrEous said:


> Dangit Barry...I wish I had seen this before now. lol


Do you still have your Max? What this about a 92 S10? Thats gotta be a joke right? :bs:


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

DEFINITELY a joke...hahaha. Still have my '99 Maxima.


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

MrEous said:


> DEFINITELY a joke...hahaha. Still have my '99 Maxima.


Good, good. You had me worried there. 

Hey I moved since I last saw you. I now have a Nissan Nut neighbor. He has a 05 altima and 99 maxima now. Has owned numerous other nissans. My other neighbor has a pathy and just bought a 06 350z roadster. I love my new neighborhood  .

Need to make one of those DNE meets in my new truck.


----------

